# Which Viper



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Alright - need a little help. I know everyones opinion on the Viper winches (i did a search ) but need to know which one you guys recommend? The Elite, Max, or Classic?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can we keep it all in 1 thread please? Thanks

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/4...3-viper-vs-warn-official-showdown-thread.html

Or YOUR thread you had already started about them

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/538-viper-winches.html


----------

